# Sat nav\ apple car play



## Xsport 67 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi all new to the form I have posted last night about cruise control? But all can anyone recommend someone who can do sat nav and apple car play remotely? And also certain people offer the maps option so you can update via the VW site


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

try with Ryan @northeastvagadaptions.co.uk, he's very skilled


----------



## Xsport 67 (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks i have sent him a message to see what he can offer


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Where are you based? I recently had CarPlay & mapcare extension activated in Leeds


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Orpington / SE London. But you'll need to visit me.
Send me a PM if your interested.


----------



## Xsport 67 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi I am base in East Yorkshire so Leeds is fine


----------



## Xsport 67 (Apr 3, 2021)

DPG said:


> Where are you based? I recently had CarPlay & mapcare extension activated in Leeds


Hi sound can you please send me a link I live in East Yorkshire


----------



## NorthEastVAG (Aug 25, 2020)

Xsport 67 said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you based? I recently had CarPlay & mapcare extension activated in Leeds
> ...


I'm at Durham but can come to yourself.

www.northeastvagadaptions.co.uk


----------



## Xsport 67 (Apr 3, 2021)

Call yourself this morning and left a message as there was no answer I'll try you again tomorrow


----------



## wheelie15man (Apr 22, 2009)

HI all,

Where can you get the sat nav/apple maps done in Leeds. Many thanks


----------



## Jimboo (9 mo ago)

wheelie15man said:


> HI all,
> 
> Where can you get the sat nav/apple maps done in Leeds. Many thanks


Did ever get a reply for someone in leeds area


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Simon Leigh runs 'Yorkshire/South Wales VAG diagnostics'
Check him out on Facebook, based at Pudsey in Leeds - highly recommended - sorted me same day.


----------



## paplane (Dec 13, 2012)

simonwooTTon said:


> Simon Leigh runs 'Yorkshire/South Wales VAG diagnostics'
> Check him out on Facebook, based at Pudsey in Leeds - highly recommended - sorted me same day.


I went up to see Simon today. Great guy, sorted me the sat nav, car play, parking sensors and speed camera alerts. No fuss, no bother, great service. Can highly recommend him. He's located 5 or 10 minutes away from the M18 so dead easy to get to. I travelled up from Nottingham and it took me an hour, so no bother. Look up his facebook page - Yorkshire/South Wales VAG diagnostics. Really am chuffed with what he's done.


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

simonwooTTon said:


> Simon Leigh runs 'Yorkshire/South Wales VAG diagnostics'
> Check him out on Facebook, based at Pudsey in Leeds - highly recommended - sorted me same day.


First post on that Facebook page would make me stay well clear of them, people that far behind on their info, albeit they're there now, shouldn't be allowed to touch anyone's pride and joy.


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

b1ggles said:


> First post on that Facebook page would make me stay well clear of them, people that far behind on their info, albeit they're there now, shouldn't be allowed to touch anyone's pride and joy.


I'm confused? My initial judgement is based on the guys reviews and my post here based on first hand experience. I'm unsure the majority would look at an old social media post to make that decision, but hey ho, each to their own.


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

simonwooTTon said:


> I'm confused? My initial judgement is based on the guys reviews and my post here based on first hand experience. I'm unsure the majority would look at an old social media post to make that decision, but hey ho, each to their own.


Lol, a post of their own from a few weeks ago, hardly old, saying they've recently buggered up several virtual cockpits. to their credit they do admit it.


----------



## paplane (Dec 13, 2012)

T


b1ggles said:


> Lol, a post of their own from a few weeks ago, hardly old, saying they've recently buggered up several virtual cockpits. to their credit they do admit it.


You clearly know more about this than them. Perhaps we should've run it past you before we gave them our custom rather than read reviews from the scores of actual people who have used their services and written glowing reviews.


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

Personally, i have used Simon twice and absolutely no issues. He even managed to get my rear view camera calibrated and working, when Audi were insisting on a brand new unit to be installed. 

Top bloke and great service is my own personal experience and would not hesitate to use him again.

Denso


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

@paplane and @Denso - Agree with you both 100% 👍 😁


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

Denso said:


> Personally, i have used Simon twice and absolutely no issues. He even managed to get my rear view camera calibrated and working, when Audi were insisting on a brand new unit to be installed.
> 
> Top bloke and great service is my own personal experience and would not hesitate to use him again.
> 
> Denso


I've also used him to remotely activate CarPlay on my wife's 2015 Roadster - had no issues at all and would recommend him


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

Another vote for Simon at Yorkshire/South Wales Vag diagnostics. Lovely fella, did great job this week on my 65 plate TT. Carplay, plus all other things with latest update. very good pricing, very knowledgeable. Would highly recommend. Just off M18/M62 near Goole. His post on Facebook was about 2 other people, not him, who had issues with older model (14plate) VC. This guy knows his stuff.


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyone with Android Auto..how do you get back into the main screen when you are scrolling through the menu options at the bottom.. ie if I have waze on and I am scrolling through the icons at the bottom to get to Apple Music for example, how do I get back up into the waze screen.


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

Swiffyc said:


> Anyone with Android Auto..how do you get back into the main screen when you are scrolling through the menu options at the bottom.. ie if I have waze on and I am scrolling through the icons at the bottom to get to Apple Music for example, how do I get back up into the waze screen.


The white blob bottom right that you press to get to the main screen should turn into the Waze logo and you just press that like a back button.


----------



## Swiffyc (Jan 7, 2017)

b1ggles said:


> The white blob bottom right that you press to get to the main screen should turn into the Waze logo and you just press that like a back button.


Perfect, thank you


----------

